# Anyone has stock of iJust 2 in Pretoria?



## gustavdp (9/4/16)

I would like to pick one up tomorrow. 

Or anything else in the price range that is okay. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (9/4/16)

Try eciggies


----------



## mildly.inked (9/4/16)

Schnappie said:


> Try eciggies



Yeah only place I think you might find is from on a Sunday is the Centurion Eciggies agent or the Vapery's PTA East agent has the Ego One (I'm pretty sure I saw one there but call them to make sure first).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (10/4/16)

gustavdp said:


> I would like to pick one up tomorrow.
> 
> Or anything else in the price range that is okay.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk




HI 

We have in stock with free delivery:

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/ijust-2-starter-kit-667?category=79


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (10/4/16)

We have plenty in stock at R580 each. Delivery is R75


----------

